# First Racking



## Mikael (Apr 25, 2011)

In started my batch of pee on 4/10, between then and now (4/25) it has dropped from 1.070 to 1.032, having followed all protocols accordingly...my question is this...in the directions it reads..

"1.050, add the other 3 tsp of nutrient the second tsp of energizer, and the last bottle of lemon juice; vigorously mix it in. Don’t be afraid to introduce some oxygen to the mix at the same time. This late addition of yeast food and oxygen helps reduce the likelihood of your batch developing a sulfur-dioxide problem. (Because of the high acidity and low nutrition, lemon has a higher propensity to developing the sulfur-dioxide rotten egg smell.) After a couple of days, you can rack into a clean, sanitized carboy."

seeing as i did the previously stated on the 16th, but fermenting is still going...should i rack this into a new fermenter? or just let this ferment to dry in the same one it started in and THEN rack into a new one to start clarifying?


----------



## BaccusIsWine (Apr 26, 2011)

At 1.000 I racked to my carboy( ferment went faster then I thought) I let it ferment out to .990 from thier I just added my kmeta sorbate and Super Kleer. You only need to really rack it the one time from your bucket to carboy. No need to rack it again. When ferment has stopped just add your stabilzers and fining agent


----------



## Mikael (Apr 26, 2011)

thanks a bunch, bacc!!!


----------



## BaccusIsWine (Apr 26, 2011)

Mikael said:


> thanks a bunch, bacc!!!



NP. Ya its ok if you stir up that yeast on the bottom as your fining agent will make it drop back out anyways. I guess if you have alot of sediment already its not a bad idea to rack into another carboy,but i dont think its really needed


----------

